
How Rihanna forced the beauty industry to acknowledge non-whites - lkrubner
https://quartzy.qz.com/1304635/how-rihanna-forced-the-beauty-industry-to-acknowledge-a-world-beyond-the-rich-and-the-white/
======
lkrubner
Rihanna is an impressive entrepreneur who has demonstrated a real vision for
how to innovate in this space:

\---------------

In 2017, Fenty Beauty was named one of Time’s “Inventions of the Year” for its
inclusivity, but it’s the impact of the brand’s release that is truly
impressive. Since Fenty’s launch, lines that still do not offer a wide range
of shades and price points are doing so at their peril. What’s more, the fact
that a designer heritage brand like Dior is on board suggests that the beauty
industry is entering a time of reckoning, a time where beauty brands—even
iconic names like Dior—can no longer afford to be skin color- or cost-
exclusive in their offerings.

